# TAM Advertising



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

I am good with the insurance ads, Unicef and the ads for IC's but really VIP Match for singles, Asian Woman and an Adult Fantasy games?

Seems like TAM is just supporting things that tear a marriage up. In understand things cost but really?


----------



## ScubaSteve61 (Mar 20, 2012)

mahike said:


> I am good with the insurance ads, Unicef and the ads for IC's but really VIP Match for singles, Asian Woman and an Adult Fantasy games?
> 
> Seems like TAM is just supporting things that tear a marriage up. In understand things cost but really?


:iagree: completely. I've been doing screenshots and posting them to the thread in technical difficulties.

Here is an album I created in my profile of all the fun ads that I've gotten.

Ads I get on TAM


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

Dating sites are out. I am not a gamer and I really do not buy women's boots. There is has to be a way for them to filters these out.


----------



## ScubaSteve61 (Mar 20, 2012)

mahike said:


> Dating sites are out. I am not a gamer and I really do not buy women's boots. There is has to be a way for them to filters these out.


What ticks me off is that a lot of these ads have the little "X" in the top right corner, that if you click it says it "mutes" the ad, and you shouldn't get it again. 

When I've clicked the "X" 4 times for the exact same "meet Asian women" ad, there's an issue.


----------



## ScubaSteve61 (Mar 20, 2012)

Um... I don't know what to say.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

ScubaSteve61 said:


> Um... I don't know what to say.


:lol: Um, isn't that a bit insulting to the jewish?


----------



## ScubaSteve61 (Mar 20, 2012)

mablenc said:


> :lol: Um, isn't that a bit insulting to the jewish?


Exactly lol! The level of absurdity in that ad is disturbing!


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

I thought they were targeted based on browsing history because I get lots of David Yurman jewelry ads, Nordstrom, Neimans, Louis Vuitton ads (my version of porn, lol).


----------



## ScubaSteve61 (Mar 20, 2012)

kristin2349 said:


> I thought they were targeted based on browsing history because I get lots of David Yurman jewelry ads, Nordstrom, Neimans, Louis Vuitton ads (my version of porn, lol).


Not likely. I'm on my work computer. Its never been used to search anything even remotely risqué. 

Try something though, type out stuff like "Asian women" "thai women" "Filipina ladies" in a post, and see if you get the ads. Because I can virtually guarantee I'll be getting them again within half an hour lol


----------



## ne9907 (Jul 17, 2013)

kristin2349 said:


> I thought they were targeted based on browsing history because I get lots of David Yurman jewelry ads, Nordstrom, Neimans, Louis Vuitton ads (my version of porn, lol).


haha, I doubt it is based on browsing history. I have never browsed for "hot Asian ladies"


----------



## Mavash. (Jan 26, 2012)

kristin2349 said:


> I thought they were targeted based on browsing history because I get lots of David Yurman jewelry ads, Nordstrom, Neimans, Louis Vuitton ads (my version of porn, lol).


Most times this is how it works for me but I do get the random ones that have nothing to do with me. 

They are all G rated though.


----------



## MattMatt (May 19, 2012)

I get adverts for mature dating sites.  It's not that much of a hassle, really.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## just got it 55 (Mar 2, 2013)

Early in my first times here on TAM I posted a B!tching post about the Asian Adds 

But I do have to say I told my wife if she dies before me I am going to spend all our Social Security Money on Asian Hookers


----------



## Jellybeans (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't see anything anti-marriage on mine. Mine are very relevant to shopping and whatnot.


----------



## mablenc (Feb 26, 2013)

ne9907 said:


> haha, I doubt it is based on browsing history. I have never browsed for "hot Asian ladies"


I get all kinds of crazy things from dating women to depends for men.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

I swear people! Am I "un-dateable". LOL I am staring at a jewelry store (I Gorman fine jewelers) very strange. I'm not looking to date but now you all know my Christmas list.

This is amusing.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

Jellybeans said:


> I don't see anything anti-marriage on mine. Mine are very relevant to shopping and whatnot.


Thank you ! I thought I was going crazier. Just when things get a bit too heavy, I needed a chuckle.


----------



## ScubaSteve61 (Mar 20, 2012)

kristin2349 said:


> I swear people! Am I "un-dateable". LOL I am staring at a jewelry store (I Gorman fine jewelers) very strange. I'm not looking to date but now you all know my Christmas list.
> 
> This is amusing.


Well feel free to peruse the album I linked, if you are in the market for Asian, Thai, Filipina, Chinese, Russian or Cougar ladies lol!


----------



## mahike (Aug 16, 2011)

now it is Fossil Watches!


----------



## waiwera (Sep 8, 2009)

If you're using google chrome you can download Ad Blocker Plus. I get zero ads now.... that includes the video ads before youtube videos.

Most excellent!


----------



## bbdad (Feb 11, 2013)

What browsers are you using. I run Firefox with Adblock Plus and I have never seen an ad on this site.


----------



## kristin2349 (Sep 12, 2013)

mahike said:


> now it is Fossil Watches!


Are those allowed in the OC?


----------



## ScubaSteve61 (Mar 20, 2012)

Ok, now I'm jacked. I don't respond to the various foreign lady ads they stick on here, and I get THIS today?


----------



## NEVER HAPPEN 2 ME RIGHT? (Sep 28, 2012)

The ads on here are not sold directly by TAM. Their ad space is essentially managed as part of a much larger platform. So companies buy the digital banner space across the platform which may include thousands of if not millions of websites. TAM then gets a cut from the platform manager based on number of eyeballs that the ads are served to.

This approach allows more specific targeting based on previous behavior etc. Hence you may see an ad served up here that calls out a website you have visited previously. In fact, the ad may even feature the exact item you were looking at on another merchants site. Amazn does a brilliant job of this, as do other companies like cafepress.com etc. 

As such, they don't always have transparency or complete control over what is served, when and to whom. With that said, I do believe there are ways to opt of of certain categories of advertising etc with the platform. So it seems feasible to avoid some of the more offensive examples that have been called out. It just takes time and effort. 

But it is not as egregious as TAM agreeing to sell space to these companies directly. 

I work in the ad business, but not the digital side specifically. So my explanation may not be 100% perfect, but it's the best I can do. I just know we have used this technology for a few of our customers.


----------

